

Ask HN: Looking for help (Co-Founders) - maxdemarzi

Hello,<p>I need help.  Linked-In has a gap in how it handles recommendations.  Sites like http://onething.com and http://talentag.com have picked up on this and have already launched.  I have been working on my own version of this here and there for a couple of months, but I need help.  I am a back-end/database developer with crappy front-end skills, and for this to really work the interface has to be right.<p>If you're a Rails developer with some spare time and want to work on a startup (part time is fine, as I have a full time job), shoot me an email at maxdemarzi AT gmail DOT com and we can go from there.<p>My half-(ass)built prototype is at http://getvouched.com .  It's not much, but I'm just making the point that I'm not an "idea guy" looking to get someone else to do all the work.<p>If you don't like the idea of working on something someone else has already done... remember it's not about the idea, it's about the execution.  Both of the sites above are making what I believe are mistakes in their approach to this problem.<p>Thanks,
Max
======
alain94040
Two links for you:

<http://thefounderconference.com> is next week and you may still be able to
pitch your co-founder position there.

Otherwise, <http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Wanted-Meetup/> runs every other
month.

Where are you located?

~~~
maxdemarzi
Thanks for the links.

I'm in Chicago, which makes it hard to attend SV events.

~~~
datapimp
Site is down. I'm in Chicago and might be able to help, refer you to some
rails developing friends of mine, etc

------
clayferris
The concept reminds me of another site I ran across recently:
<http://endor.se/>

~~~
maxdemarzi
Thanks Clay... now they have some NICE call to actions.

------
random42
Clickable: <http://getvouched.com>

~~~
dabent
504 Gateway Time-out nginx/0.7.65

~~~
maxdemarzi
Yeah... Out of memory Exception. Java::JavaLang::OutOfMemoryError (Java heap
space):

The server has 64 gigs... but I'm on JRuby Head (jruby 1.6.0.dev) and Rails 3
RC, and the website is running in development mode...

Thanks for registering <script>window.alert('xss');</script> >8-]

~~~
mahmud
Way too much resources for something so basic. You can run it out of a 1GB VM,
if you wanted to.

I do about 8k uniques a day out of 512MB box.

------
macca321
I just signed up, and now don't know what I'm meant to do. You need some call
to actions in there.

~~~
maxdemarzi
Thanks Macca. I'll add this to my to-do list.

------
TheEzEzz
Front end looks nice and poppy actually. I'm confused as to what to do with it
as well though.

------
benjaminlotan
looks good so far. I registered, and i;m looking forward to updates via email
as you progress. I think an about page with info explaining what your goals
are and how you want people to interact with the site this far, or what type
of feedback you are looking for would be good. I just tried to confirm my
account via email and "ActiveRecord::StatementInvalid in
ConfirmationsController#show' was returned. :-( also small side note, why 6
char minimum on passwords? tumblr only requires 5, just to throw that out
there.

